# ford 3000



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi all im new on here iv,e just bought a ford 3000 with blue fenders is this the right colour or not and should it have the ford letters on the top grill thanks phil


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Phil, what year is your 3000? If you don't know, What are the 3 lines of the Model/Serial number. The date of manufacture will determine what grille you should have as there were at least 3 different arrangements in the production run between 65 and 74. From another member, welcome to Trachtorforum


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

No, I should think it should have mist gray fenders like mine. Don't know of any that were factory blue fenders except the early Dextas and Majors.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Graysonr said:


> No, I should think it should have mist gray fenders like mine. Don't know of any that were factory blue fenders except the early Dextas and Majors.


Hi the year is 1966 model should it be a ford 3000 super dexta


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

Phil I think this is what you have. http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000.html


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

thank you that will help no end


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/2/724-fordson-super-dexta.html production of the Super Dexta stopped in I think 64 and it was called a 2000.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

so in thinking its just a 3000 then


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

click this link to see the ford 3000 parts book and you can change dealers by clicking the dealer button: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/HINESEQUIP/parts-search.html#epc::mr67519


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

when you open the sheet metal tab in the parts list, check the start/stop dates of the particular style of grille. I think you have a "corrugated" aluminum bottom grille and an aluminum screen upper grille with the F O R D letters across it


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

can you read the 3 lines of the serial/model number on the front right side of transmission? tractor data will tell you what each character means and how to read the production date....I'll be happy to help


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

im not with the tractor at mo


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

may I ask if you are in the UK or USA?


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi sorry about that im in the uk


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

Ok, thought so. Your pics showed the GB plate on the front and the UK style lights on the rear fenders (still should be mist gray). Although I think someone put Dexta style fenders on it. Perhaps in UK, titling is done and you can be assured of the year it was made. In the US, they are not titled and year made is always in doubt until you sand down and find the serial/model number info. From your pictures, it looks like you have the correct grilles for a 66.......just need the F O R D letters. You might try https://www.agrilineproducts.com/ for the letters. They are a UK business I believe. The correct blue is called Ford Corporate Blue. It looks like you are going in the right direction.....good looking rubber.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

are those back lights the right ones or should they be the butler style or not


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm in the US and don't know what the "butler style" light is. The lighting and fenders differ between countries. I really can't say what should have been there for sure. I'm guessing that at the moment, you aren't at a computer, but when you can sit at one, check out the manual on the link I sent you for a ford 3000, electrical systems, rear fenders. It shows more than 1 style of fender, and more than 1 style of light. If you do an internet search for photos, ford tractor 3000, 1966 you will pull up all sorts of pics showing what the owners have done. Net effect is that there's so much variety, it's useless as a research too. Wish we could see original marketing material!


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

the butler style light is the front & rear on the same light bracket i have checked the internet for pictures and some 1966 3000 had blue fenders and those type of lights thats on mine


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

thats like mine but still not sure if fenders are the right colour


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm sure there are some tractor clubs in England. Perhaps you can find some in www and query for opinions or original marketing photos? Mine is a 68 made in the US. I know the fenders on it have always been mist gray and I believe them to be original. I hate to lose them, but they were let go too long years ago and due to a clumsy repair and insufficient rust removal, to stop corrosion and get a good finish at this point, I'll need to go for aftermarket fenders.....I hate that!


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

i will have a look see what i can find you never know thanks for the info and noce talking to you


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

have a look at my album....the hazard warning light is a case in point. You might also research what type you can buy also. I found an original light, but had to purchase all new parts, saving only the original mount.....and it had to be sand blasted and painted!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2017)

I found an article and here's the link http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Ford_3000
This tractor is a bit newer than yours, built after the grille change on 1 April 1968. I believe it shows the same fenders you have. Click the pic to enlarge.


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello there guys. I've got the same tractor as Philip. Its a 66 Basildon made 3000. Also, mine has the dexta style fenders, but in the light ford grey or in mist grey as you call it. It also had the Butler style lights on the fenders, but they have been busted as I use this tractor at our hunting club here in Alabama. I'm getting ready to do a full restoration on it this winter though. Philip, do you have the hand brake on your tractor? I believe that the Basildon made 3000 series had this hand brake. The brake on mine has long since been removed and I would like to put one on it, but I am afraid it is going to be difficult to find one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Chad, a quick look in my ford parts manual online, and it shows Basildon made 2100,3100,3055, 4100,5100, and 7100 had this handbrake.


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Awesome. Is there any way you can tell me the difference between a 3000, 3100, and 3055? What I can find, the 3055 had a 54 hp instead of the 47 hp for the 3000.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

All I can do really is refer you do tractordata.com...... The model numbers I gave you were directly from the ford 3000 online parts manual. Do you have the online parts manual?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

I see on tractor data that the 3055 was available as 2 wheel or 4 wheel drive. I notice also that it seems to have 8 lug rims vice 6.


----------



## ChadFordMan (Mar 10, 2017)

Graysonr said:


> I see on tractor data that the 3055 was available as 2 wheel or 4 wheel drive. I notice also that it seems to have 8 lug rims vice 6.


Thanks for the feedback. I definitely don't have a 3055 then. I know that the front rims are 6 lug.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Chadfordman do you have any pictures of your tractor i do have the hand brake on mine .unit code is 6bib model is B186 chassie number is B819601 Engine is 123878 don,t know if this helps.So i think i got the wrong lights on mine then ,they should be butler style ones.


----------

